# Carrot addiction!!? Is this safe?



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Pepper is now 17 weeks old and has developed a bit of a fetish for Carrots! She'll sneak the biggest one she can find from the bottom of our fridge and then run wild with it.. Ten minutes later and she's demolishing the whole thing. 

Is it safe for her to eat a whole carrot, she's had a couple this week no more than one a day but they are big carrots which I presume will be healthy for her? 

Can this do any damage? And do any of you feed your Vs fruit and Veg? I know dogs can't have grapes so I'm just trying to understand what's safe and healthy for her to enjoy, and what's not?..

I've attached a picture of her chomping her carrot in the sun


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Adorable picture! Scout loves whole carrots or celery stalks as treats, and carrots always go into her veggie mix for mealtimes.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a link to the ASPCA's website page about human foods that are bad for dogs -- 

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/foods-are-hazardous-dogs


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I know for babies too many carrots (keratin) will make palms of hands and cheeks orange. But I guess for a V that'd be no prob  mine have always eaten the baby ones for snacks!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Pepper looks adorable! Ester loves her raw veggies and fruit. As soon as she hears me chopping, she comes running! She has a full carrot, split length ways into 4, whilst I prepare dinner, at least once a week, and she loves raw peppers too. She eats a little apple pear or satsuma segment on occasions, but has a little piece of my banana every day. She'll have a try of most things, but carrots and peppers are her definite favourites!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is so cute. 
I feed mine baby carrots for snacks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Bloodhound Pearl is the only dog I know who doesn't like Veggies. She is an odd ball. I did just recently read (somewhere) that dogs don't digest carrots well, and you will often see orange chunks in their poo. But they are perfectly safe. Healthy treat.
Fergy used to steal the yams from the Veg. Bin and eat them raw, it was great when he was teething too.


That is a GREAT picture of Pepper munching on her carrot... "What's Up Doc"


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

What a cute pic!! 

Bentley will eat carrots, but he doesn't go nearly as crazy for those as he does for bell peppers. He absolutely LOVES peppers and will sit and stare at me the entire time I'm chopping them until he gets a piece.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

When Morris was little one of the first things he pointed at properly was half a carrot that had fallen out of the fridge.

He'll now sit on the back door mat whenever I'm chopping them and get thrown the tops and tails as I go. He's catches them out of the air almost every time! He also loves peppers and white cabbage, but we limit the cabbage for smell reasons


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

For Mac a carrot will do but he is nutty for....cauliflower. I'm not kidding either he loves it!


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure fruit and veg are fine - although check the link that SeqViz has given. I make Burdy's food and, mixed with raw minced meat, I add about a third of plant material - grated beetroot, carrot, a lot of nettle and a bit of lentil. She just loves it and, touch wood, her health is great. I notice how local fox poo is full of cherry stones in the summer and I notice how much Burdy herself chooses more grass and plants to eat when her meal has been just meat and bone. Dogs need meat but I reckon they are quite omniverous a lot of the time.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link, SeqViz. I just read yesterday that tomatoes are not good for them. Say it isn't so! My youngest lab will do anything for tomatoes - including climbing the garden fence. Our Vizsla loves them too, but only when you feed them to her. She won't go in search of them. They also love raw potatoes and cooked sweet potatoes/yams.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ... I just read yesterday that tomatoes are not good for them. Say it isn't so! ....


The ASPCA site that SeqViz links to does not include tomatoes. But a link there takes you (eventually) to a toxic plant list that includes tomatoes. I can easily see how someone might see or hear that tomato plants are toxic and repeat it as tomatoes themselves are toxic. The rumor methodology at work.

Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah the nightshades (tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant, peppers) aren't toxic, but they might give you and your pup some digestive upset. I'd feed in moderation.


----------



## Laztastic (Nov 21, 2013)

My V eats a baby carrot every night before going to bed. They are great when teething. Vet said it was ok.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is even more velcro than normal when I'm peeling carrots for *our* meal, she literally sits on my foot until she gets some, she loves 'em ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is a sweet potatoe freak - in the fall Rabbit invites us down when he is harvesting his sweet potatoes - as they go into the basket PIKE grabs 1 & runs away - gives Rabbit a chance 2 bitch about the the pup LOL - just part of a full life in a V's world !!!!!


----------

